# Star Trek Discovery in Staffel 3: Weniger Kanonbrüche, Logiklöcher und Gefühlsausbrüche?



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Discovery in Staffel 3: Weniger Kanonbrüche, Logiklöcher und Gefühlsausbrüche?*

						Star Trek: Discovery steht nach dem Zeitsprung ins 32. Jahrhundert eine Kursänderung bevor. In Staffel 3 könnte es daher zu weit weniger Konflikten mit dem Kanon kommen. Außerdem besteht Hoffnung auf eine Neuinterpretation der Hauptfigur Michael Burnham, die durch Wankelmut und tränenreiche Auftritte bisweilen für Unmut sorgte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery in Staffel 3: Weniger Kanonbrüche, Logiklöcher und Gefühlsausbrüche?*


----------



## KaneTM (18. Mai 2020)

Ich fand die dem Zeitchaos geschuldeten Logiklöcher entschuldbar - also in dem Sinne, dass sie zwar unangenehm aufgefallen sind, das ganze aber nicht zu sehr im Fordergrund gestanden hat und das Gesamtbild einigermaßen heile geblieben ist. Und Michael Burnham fand ich mit ihrer "Weinerlichkeit" völlig glaubwürdig; auch dass sie jetzt überragende Fähigkeiten hätte (was ich in diesem Artikel erstmals gelesen habe?!) kann ich nicht behaupten - war auch nicht mehr allround-Genie als alle anderen ST-Hauptcharaktere. 

Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung - will natürlich niemandem absprechen, dass ihm das gehörig auf die Nerven gegangen ist. Persönlich haben mich beide Staffeln jedenfalls sehr gut unterhalten.


----------



## bulli007 (18. Mai 2020)

Für mich hat sich Star Trek Discovery erledigt nach zwei Staffeln, eine dritte tue ich mir sicher nicht mehr an, dafür gab es zu viele dinge die mir nicht gefallen haben.
Welche das sind will ich hier aber nicht nennen, da es ein paar Leute hier gibt die anderer Meinung sind und sie einem aufzwingen wollen.
Ich habe schon genug Lebenszeit für die Serie geopfert, ich will nicht noch mehr vergeuden........
.....so und jetzt raus und an der eigene NCC-1701-F  basteln


----------



## Seregios (18. Mai 2020)

Echt jetzt? 930 Jahre in die Zukunft, um sich nicht mehr mit dem bestehenden Universum auseinandersetzen zu müssen?
Man kann es sicher nicht allen recht machen, aber das ist schlichtweg Feigheit vor dem Feind oder Faulheit.
Dann sollen sie doch gleich das "Star Trek" streichen und ein neues Etikett draufpappen..... Luschen...


----------



## sfc (18. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht hätte man STD einfach nach den anderen Serien spielen lassen sollen, dann müsste man sich nicht nachträglich so einen Unsinn aus den Fingern ziehen. Dieser Zeitsprung ist völlig absurd gewesen. Durch die Handlung nicht begründet und mal wieder technologisch fragwürdig. Warum kann man sich binnen Minuten Zeitreiseanzüge bauen, mit denen man sich obendrein noch an jede beliebige Position zaubert und ganze Dörfer und Raumschiffe gleich mit, nur um diese offenbar leicht zugängliche Technologie danach für Jahrhunderte zu vergessen?


----------

